# Is this all I need? Equipment help.



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I think I'm going to pull the trigger on these. Are these complete or do I need to purchase clips or anything else? Forgive my ignorance, but I'm planer board ignorant. Thank you.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

That's all you need!


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

If you want em so bad you can have mine for 30. You pick up.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Haha sounds good buddy, when is good for you? Ill throw in a lifetime seat aboard the USS Swamprat at Beaver's guide services llc.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

beaver said:


> Haha sounds good buddy, when is good for you? Ill throw in a lifetime seat aboard the USS Swamprat at Beaver's guide services llc.


When ever your in town. Will take you up on the offer just as long as we are not trolling. Sick of looking at them. Here's a pic since your so hell bent on going to the dark side. Lol


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

WARNING........you might need a few more of these because anything of mine has big spawning bass mojo!


----------

